# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Hỏi về motor

## loccd

Em đang có dự định làm cái máy in 3D và có sẵn 2 cái này. Không biết cái này làm in 3d có chạy được ko? chạy tốt hơn step bình thường ko? muốn chạy nó thì cần có thêm cái gì? 
  Nhờ các bác chỉ giáo dùm, thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Con này thì e không biết encoder được bao nhiêu xung (có nhiều loại từ 32ppr đến 400ppr nhìn ngoài giống nhau).
Nếu khoảng 200ppr trở lên thì xài tốt, cần thêm driver để chạy. Bé quá chạy cũng đuối lắm.

Thanks.

----------

loccd

----------


## Gamo

Con này là DC Servo thui, muốn thì bác kiếm DC servo driver dùng cho em nó. Con này làm máy in 3D cũng được nhưng driver thường đắt & khó dùng hơn step, công bảo trì bảo dưỡng cũng cao hơn. 

Cho máy in 3D step chắc ổn hơn, dễ dùng hơn, giá rẻ hơn (motor 30K, driver 30K-50K; driver DC servo của mấy bạn sinh viên chế thì tối thiểu cũng vài trăm K, chưa bàn về chất lượng)

----------

loccd

----------


## CKD

Driver DC của leadshine nó không rẻ hơn mấy driver HBS.

----------

loccd

----------


## loccd

em mới nhặt được mấy cái này mà không biết driver A8825 trên arduino kéo nổi ko?

----------


## Mạch Việt

còn tùy mục đích của bạn sử dụng nữa, có thể chạy ko tải thì dc, chứ nếu có tải mấy con driver nhỏ đó dễ cháy, mà nó thiết kế không có "cách ly" nên cháy là cháy hết đó.

----------

loccd

----------


## loccd

làm máy in 3d đó bạn

----------


## vusvus

bác coi dòng max con này bao nhiêu drv8825 dòng max 2.5a thì phải, mà con step này chắc ko tới

----------

loccd

----------


## anhxco

COn máy router cùi của e trước cũng chơi driver cùi hơn con 8825 này, vẫn chạy ngon, 3d thì vô tư, có gắng tản nhiệt tốt cho nó là được.

----------

loccd

----------


## loccd

> COn máy router cùi của e trước cũng chơi driver cùi hơn con 8825 này, vẫn chạy ngon, 3d thì vô tư, có gắng tản nhiệt tốt cho nó là được.


vậy thì mạnh dạn test thôi  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ngày xưa mình có dùng con DRV8825, ổn ra phết, mấy con motor trên dư sức chạy. 
Dòng chỉ là 1 phần trong toàn bộ công suất thôi. Ví dụ con Alphastep size 42 lúc chạy máy CNC nhỏ, 24V dòng chưa tới 1A.

Tuy nhiên như bác Mạch Việt nói thì mình đoán bác đang dùng board như bên dưới?


Trong trường hợp đó, đầu vào bác nên bổ sung cách ly bằng opto. Nếu ko, vì lý do gì đó con IC tèo thì nguyên dàn máy tính của bác tèo theo.

----------

loccd

----------


## loccd

> Ngày xưa mình có dùng con DRV8825, ổn ra phết, mấy con motor trên dư sức chạy. 
> Dòng chỉ là 1 phần trong toàn bộ công suất thôi. Ví dụ con Alphastep size 42 lúc chạy máy CNC nhỏ, 24V dòng chưa tới 1A.
> 
> Tuy nhiên như bác Mạch Việt nói thì mình đoán bác đang dùng board như bên dưới?
> 
> 
> Trong trường hợp đó, đầu vào bác nên bổ sung cách ly bằng opto. Nếu ko, vì lý do gì đó con IC tèo thì nguyên dàn máy tính của bác tèo theo.


Đúng con này em đang hỏi rồi bác, cái opto cách ly bác nói thì em ko biết luôn còn trường hợp dùng mấy cái driver ngoài như TB6600 gì đó thì có phải là an toàn hơn ko? Sẵn tiện bác chỉ em kết nối cái mạch ramps với cái driver TB6600 thế nào luôn. Thanks

----------


## CKD

> Ngày xưa mình có dùng con DRV8825, ổn ra phết, mấy con motor trên dư sức chạy. 
> Dòng chỉ là 1 phần trong toàn bộ công suất thôi. Ví dụ con Alphastep size 42 lúc chạy máy CNC nhỏ, 24V dòng chưa tới 1A.
> 
> Tuy nhiên như bác Mạch Việt nói thì mình đoán bác đang dùng board như bên dưới?
> 
> 
> Trong trường hợp đó, đầu vào bác nên bổ sung cách ly bằng opto. Nếu ko, vì lý do gì đó con IC tèo thì nguyên dàn máy tính của bác tèo theo.


Em với bác cá với nhau nè. Rằng em kích cháy con này nhưng không cái nào ngoài driver vị đi die.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, có nhiều cách cháy để thông khác nhau. Chú cho thông source drain thì nói làm giề

Cá thì cũng muốn lắm nhưng dạo này tu rồi  :Wink:  Bác Mạch Việt đâu ùi, cá với CKD kìa

----------


## anhxco

> Hoho, có nhiều cách cháy để thông khác nhau. Chú cho thông source drain thì nói làm giề
> 
> Cá thì cũng muốn lắm nhưng dạo này tu rồi  Bác Mạch Việt đâu ùi, cá với CKD kìa


Thực tế e tèo vài con, nhưng chưa thấy ảnh hưởng gì đến controller bác ạ, mà về cơ bản con này dùng đúng thì cũng khó tèo lắm.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------

